# URANIUM ONE or CAMECO ?



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm ready now to start a position in uranium
which will it be............... UUU or CCO ?


----------



## Uranium101 (Nov 18, 2011)

Both? Pick some Paladin up too. They got some nice assets but too much debts.


----------



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

OK , if I don't buy all 3, which ONE  should I choose
PALADIN.....CAMECO.....URANIUM ?


----------



## Assetologist (Apr 19, 2009)

Both CCO and UUU for me but if I had to pick one it would depend on my play:
CCO for a longer term patient hold to high 20s. More conservative, pays a dividend but less upside
UUU for a shorter term get out on a bounce back up. 
Disclosure: don't know Paladin very well.
Good Luck!


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

I asked myself the same question a few weeks ago and it seemed Cameco had the best long term prospects. If things get much worse in uranium there may be consolidation. CCO could buy UUU but who knows at what price...


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

now this is a real funny thread.
buy them all lol
inclued U too.
Uranium participation.
add UEC. too.


----------



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

THANKS, Uranium101, didn't buy all 3
bought PDN @ .87 cents - UUU @ $1.91
left CCO behind


----------



## Snuff_the_Rooster (Oct 26, 2012)

unfreaking believable.

Here, you forgot another total winner URRE

To find it I searched for "Biggest bags of $-h*t"

Honestly man, if you want to throw it away just hand it over now because that type of stuff is going to get you no-where in the end. I can't be any more diplomatic nor helpful than that.

These stocks are what, 10% of their highs of 2008 at best while every other real company has made some sort of recovery-many to new highs and stronger sheets than ever. What does this tell you exactly?


In case you're wondering I choose Black 8 and split the edge stealers, then I martingale the bet..lol I win once in about 50 times out and it's all negative expectancy. Still cheaper than coke I guess.


----------



## Uranium101 (Nov 18, 2011)

Snuff_the_Rooster said:


> unfreaking believable.
> 
> Here, you forgot another total winner URRE
> 
> ...


Just that in 2008, we didn't have this nuclear meltdown in Japan.


----------



## Ethan (Aug 8, 2010)

Snuff_the_Rooster said:


> unfreaking believable.
> 
> Here, you forgot another total winner URRE
> 
> ...


You're slagging uranium investors because the stocks are "10% off their highs of 2008," yet in the POT thread you mentioned you purchased POT this week. US POT was trading for over $75 in 2008, yet you felt comfortable buying at $37.74. So why are you slagging uranium investors for investing in companies who have seen similar declines in share price?

The fundamentals behind the two are very similar. The world needs more energy and more food (fertilizer). Spot uranium prices have declined from over $90/lb in 2008 to $43/lb today, meanwhile potash prices have declined from nearly $1,000/tonne in 2008 to under $500/tonne today.

If anything I'd be more comfortable investing in uranium than potash. World potash supply is going to be flooded in the next decade as all the brown and green field potash mine expansions in Saskatchewan come online. Demand for uranium is going to increase as more nuclear reactors come online and the supply of nukes for decommissioning dwindles.

Why are you slagging uranium investors while investing in potash?


----------



## Snuff_the_Rooster (Oct 26, 2012)

lol go read it again Ethan and tell me how I bought POT.

By all means continue to defend the indefensible garbage that is 50 cent stocks that pay nothing and are nothing.

There should be a license and test involved before people are able to trade their own money beyond $100 haha.


----------



## Ethan (Aug 8, 2010)

Snuff_the_Rooster said:


> I just got a trigger on POT for our watch-list long. We've tagged June's low area is where that came from. Starting to look tempting. I call this one half-ditched for us. I'll watch and wait for now.
> 
> Ahh, I like it afterall. Good volume too. We're in first bite - hedged @ 37.74 USD
> 
> love this total market flush. added X2 @ same price. decent size, decent price. Will wait and see what transpires from here.


It looks like you were looking to establish a long position, then you purchased @ $37.74, and again the next day. I'm not sure what you mean by hedged, I'm assuming you sold calls against your position or something similar? Regardless, the posts indicate to me you are bullish on POT. Are you not bullish on POT?


----------



## Snuff_the_Rooster (Oct 26, 2012)

i smoke pot as often as i feel the need. This conversation is just too ridiculous for me to continue. The situation is just too obvious. See you at 4:20 :smilet-digitalpoint


----------



## Ethan (Aug 8, 2010)

Snuff_the_Rooster said:


> i smoke pot as often as i feel the need. This conversation is just too ridiculous for me to continue. The situation is just too obvious. See you at 4:20 :smilet-digitalpoint


I have no idea what you are talking about. You came into this thread saying that uranium is a bad investment, without making an argument as to why uranium was a bad investment. You then went on to say that anyone invested in uranium is not as smart as you, and that everyone should be required to pass a test before investing more than $100 of their own money. I have yet to learn anything from your posts.

I have a business degree with a major in finance, I've passed the Canadian Securities Course and am a Chartered Accountant. I work as a financial analyst for a company that mines both potash and uranium. Do you think I am qualified to trade uranium and potash stocks (other than shares in the company I work for, obviously?)


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

You certainly have good credentials and highly qualified for this discussion Ethan. You make a good longer term argument for owning Uranium and Uranium stocks and I feel the same way about it. I think barring a collapse in the overall market that this is a good time to be buying and owning some of these companies.


----------



## Snuff_the_Rooster (Oct 26, 2012)

Ethan said:


> I have a business degree with a major in finance, I've passed the Canadian Securities Course and am a Chartered Accountant. I work as a financial analyst for a company that mines both potash and uranium. Do you think I am qualified to trade uranium and potash stocks (other than shares in the company I work for, obviously?)


lmao.

No, i don't think any of your credentials mean anything in the markets. I have seen way too much empirical data to believe such nonsense.

Almost 4:20


----------



## Ethan (Aug 8, 2010)

Snuff_the_Rooster said:


> lmao.
> 
> No, i don't think any of your credentials mean anything in the markets. I have seen way too much empirical data to believe such nonsense.
> 
> Almost 4:20


First you said that individuals should pass a test in order to trade, now you're saying credentials don't matter.

Your views on credentials are as consistent as your views on potash and uranium.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Don't waste your time Ethan. You have already proven yourself to this board as a competent individual when it comes to finance. Don't be distracted by the antics of a recent member who feels the need to exercise his/her right to free speech. Perhaps there should be a test to join this forum unless of course credentials don't matter.

Cheers


----------



## Snuff_the_Rooster (Oct 26, 2012)

londoncalling said:


> Don't waste your time Ethan. You have already proven yourself to this board as a competent individual when it comes to finance. Don't be distracted by the antics of a recent member who feels the need to exercise his/her right to free speech. Perhaps there should be a test to join this forum unless of course credentials don't matter.
> 
> Cheers


haha he's the expert buying it at $20 and then selling naked $17 puts and then defending his nonsense all the way down. Sounds typical to me. I expect no less from experts.

I don't know what he still saying because I clocked him out after 1 post but I see he's still crying because I used his diploma to shim my wobbly desk.

he must think I have no friends, bankers, risk managers or accountants who have same creds. Heck, I have funded same cred's for my kids because it's good money but I tell you one thing no problem. None of the fore mentioned people that I know, know jack-diddly squat about making a responsible return in the markets and they flat out admit it. They are no better traders than farmer who I get eggs from except they can tally losses faster than my 12 at a time egg-counter guy in rubber boots can.

Next time I go for a dozen I tell farmer guy this story.


----------



## Ethan (Aug 8, 2010)

londoncalling said:


> Don't waste your time Ethan. You have already proven yourself to this board as a competent individual when it comes to finance. Don't be distracted by the antics of a recent member who feels the need to exercise his/her right to free speech. Perhaps there should be a test to join this forum unless of course credentials don't matter.
> 
> Cheers


Cheers!


----------



## bettyboop (Dec 13, 2011)

I'd just like to say thanks for the chuckle this afternoon guys, I needed it after watching 3 stocks crater.


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

Ethan said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about. You came into this thread saying that uranium is a bad investment, without making an argument as to why uranium was a bad investment. You then went on to say that anyone invested in uranium is not as smart as you, and that everyone should be required to pass a test before investing more than $100 of their own money. I have yet to learn anything from your posts.
> 
> I have a business degree with a major in finance, I've passed the Canadian Securities Course and am a Chartered Accountant. I work as a financial analyst for a company that mines both potash and uranium. Do you think I am qualified to trade uranium and potash stocks (other than shares in the company I work for, obviously?)





dogcom said:


> You certainly have good credentials and highly qualified for this discussion Ethan. You make a good longer term argument for owning Uranium and Uranium stocks and I feel the same way about it. I think barring a collapse in the overall market that this is a good time to be buying and owning some of these companies.





londoncalling said:


> Don't waste your time Ethan. You have already proven yourself to this board as a competent individual when it comes to finance. Don't be distracted by the antics of a recent member who feels the need to exercise his/her right to free speech. Perhaps there should be a test to join this forum unless of course credentials don't matter.
> 
> Cheers


Ethan
I have none of ur qualifications and actually I think that I resurrected the Uranium talk way before this thread existed.
londoncalling made a very serene and clear remark to you.
do not waste ur time .
long Uranium here without any problems whatsoever.
obviously some body believes that POT will not crater if we actually do have a mkt meltdown which is not even crossing my mind yet.
this real correction in everything was long overdue.
they are blaming it on THE FISCAL BLUFF I MEAN CLIFF.
GLTA Ethan, London and Dogcom


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

+1 thenegotiator

I think if ethan just had the schooling then that is one thing but he mentions he has a lot of experience as well. If he was my friend and is what he says he is then I wouldn't have any problem asking him for advice.


----------



## Ethan (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks for the positive comments.

I try to present logical arguments based on facts that I can back up by third party support, whether that is financial statements or commodity prices from a site like Bloomberg. I prefer not to get into a pissing match regarding education/experience, but when someone is attacking my argument without providing a counter-argument, and suggesting I'm not qualified, then I feel like bringing up the fact that I am educated and I work in the industry.

I don't have any friends on here to vouch for me, but if anyone is in Saskatoon feel free to PM me. Our office is on 3rd and 22nd, 1 block from Winston's pub. I'm always up for a beer and financial talk.


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

Ethan said:


> Thanks for the positive comments.
> 
> I try to present logical arguments based on facts that I can back up by third party support, whether that is financial statements or commodity prices from a site like Bloomberg. I prefer not to get into a pissing match regarding education/experience, but when someone is attacking my argument without providing a counter-argument, and suggesting I'm not qualified, then I feel like bringing up the fact that I am educated and I deal in potash every single day.
> 
> I don't have any friends on here to vouch for me, but if anyone is in Saskatoon feel free to PM me. Our office is on 3rd and 22nd, 1 block from Winston's pub. I'm always up for a beer and financial talk.





dogcom said:


> +1 thenegotiator
> 
> I think if ethan just had the schooling then that is one thing but he mentions he has a lot of experience as well. If he was my friend and is what he says he is then I wouldn't have any problem asking him for advice.


comments are well deserved.
the logic is there and if u say u trade potash for a company why should I not believe you?
i am just a trader . non pro trader by the way and the call for Uranium stocks long term is here.
there is sufficient free material from the IAEA and many other sources {including BLOOMBERG) showing and providing reasoning as to why load up on uranium stocks now.
I am holding two of them CCO and UUU.

thks for the +1 dog.
same to ya.
cheers to both of ya


----------



## Ethan (Aug 8, 2010)

Snuff_the_Rooster said:


> haha he's the expert buying it at $20 and then selling naked $17 puts and then defending his nonsense all the way down. Sounds typical to me. I expect no less from experts.


I sold those naked $17 puts for $3.55 on November 9, and bought back the puts to close the position for $3.00 last week. I'm happy with the trade.


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

Hey Ethan, like your offer, but I prefer the Yard and Flagon to Winston's.:encouragement:


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

Ethan said:


> I sold those naked $17 puts for $3.55 on November 9, and bought back the puts to close the position for $3.00 last week. I'm happy with the trade.


not bad man.
closed my trader position at 19.8 today.
i left the 20 cents on the table for the dealer lol .
still holding a nice core position though.
sold UUU on friday except my core position.
did u insure the Ring?:rolleyes2::encouragement:


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Congrats to those 'glowing in the dark - uranium' [lately, that is].


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

T.gal
damn i lost the last 20 cents on my trader position.
it just hit 20 bux:biggrin:


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

latest short positions on CCO

CCO

5,829,101 12,018,995 -6,189,894

i am not going to hold nobody's hands to interpret this info.
u can get it for free.


----------



## Assetologist (Apr 19, 2009)

Just sold CCO at 20.55. 
Average cost 18.01
Still holding UUU with average cost 1.98

These are both likely excellent longer term holds for a greater return but I need the cash to deploy elsewhere.
Uranium is a great story to swing trade.


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

my acb was lowered quite a bit on the last dip on my core position.
i am betting on the STORY on this one ..... long term.
no trader position reopened at all


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

I've been considering UUU for a while now, not sure if I want to jump in now with it around ~2.78


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Just in case you missed the news, AMRZ is offering $2.86 a share; too low IMO.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-...balance-of-uranium-one-for-c-1-3-billion.html


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

Toronto.gal said:


> Just in case you missed the news, AMRZ is offering $2.86 a share; too low IMO.
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-...balance-of-uranium-one-for-c-1-3-billion.html


:biggrin::biggrin::encouragement:


----------



## Uranium101 (Nov 18, 2011)

Woot


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

Uranium101 said:


> Woot


happy now?
I do not like the Russians though:biggrin:


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

CCO

i have a large position on CCO and if this rally is sustained i am getting rid of 1/3 of my position at a target price of 23 bux.
23 bux is stiff resistance and we need catalysts for the stock to go higher.
just trying to advise some holders that this thing need a major catalyst and the one catalyst has not pronounced itself yet.
therefore some profit and deleveraging is good.
GLTA


----------

